# AVC Deadline, payment date or date claim received by revenue



## JumpShot (4 Dec 2006)

Hi,

In Sept this year I paid in a single premium AVC to top up contributions for 2005 year. I was changing jobs and new company did not have a good pension scheme so I decided to pay a single premium. I had never done this before.
Because I was away on holidays I did not send in Section 30 form into revenue until Novmber.

The revenue has told me that they must get the claim for tax relief in before 31st October and my claim is ineligible even though I paid before 31st October as claim for tax relief was received in November. 

Please can anyone confirm if this is the case


----------



## ClubMan (4 Dec 2006)

In past years I have made lump sum contributions on or before 31st October and successfully claimed relief after that date. As such I believe that what you have been told is incorrect. Unless the rules have changed in recent years.


----------



## Guest126 (5 Dec 2006)

When did you submit your tax return JS?


----------



## JumpShot (5 Dec 2006)

I sent it in to revenue in early November, I think by the 10th.

I was just on the phone to Financial Service Pension Business Section of revenue (01) 6474022.

They say the need physical receipt of claim by 31st October.

This is news (bad news) to me.


----------



## Guest126 (5 Dec 2006)

So you used ROS?

I was informed by Eagle Star (and I have it in writing) that they have been informed by Revenue that the contribution can be anytime up to the ROS date (16 November I think).


----------



## JumpShot (5 Dec 2006)

I was singning up for ROS over the perio. I think I was waiting on Activation code in post.

So I sent section 30 receipt in through the post.


----------



## Guest126 (5 Dec 2006)

If you submitted your return late (i.e. after 31 October and you were not filing using ROS) then I would imagine that even though your contribution was before 31 October it may be ineligible BECAUSE you filed your return too late?

I am not an accountant, but I would imagine that if you had filed on time (in the normal way or using ROS) it would not be a problem?

You can use your contribution for your 2006 return I guess, not sure if that is any consolation.


----------



## ClubMan (5 Dec 2006)

CapitalCCC said:


> If you submitted your return late (i.e. after 31 October and you were not filing using ROS) then I would imagine that even though your contribution was before 31 October it may be ineligible BECAUSE you filed your return too late?


This was not the case for me in past years. Not sure if being _PAYE _made any difference. Basically I made lump sum contributions on or before October 31st and reclaimed tax and _PRSI _against the previous tax year's earnings later (sometimes significantly so).


----------



## Guest126 (6 Dec 2006)

Yes but being PAYE your tax would have been paid to date...may be different if someone did not pay their tax at all and then tried to claim relief against it?


----------



## JumpShot (6 Dec 2006)

Thats it, it must be because I didn't pay tax due to my extensive tax reliefs on my bloodstock portfolio, hotel and car park investments and film productions.....

I am PAYE too, I think you need luck in regards whose desk your file lands on in revenue.
Previously I have submitted tax relief claim for tution costs which were entitled to relief. The claim was refused, I posted it back in a month later and it was accepted. Both time it was accompanied with a note from the college I attend to say the tution fees were allowable for tax relief.
There is inconsistency in the treatment.
Also, it is probably takes less effort to refuse a claim than to process it.


----------

